# Experience with H Plus Son SL42 Rims



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

I am thinking of building a set of wheels with CK hubs and H Plus Son SL42 rims. Does anyone have good or bad things to say about these rims.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Friend of mine rolls on them and loves 'em. Very stiff wheel with good aero properties. He's around 200lbs, strong sprinter. Great for training on.


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

I know that this thread dates back to August, but I wanted to bring it up once again in case anybody has mounted up a pair of these rims in the past six months and can add any input from experience.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmotoguy (Sep 2, 2009)

I've used them on my fixed gears, two different wheelsets. 

They are strong and easy to build.. good looks too. 

The black are my favorite, they are anodized after the brake track is machined.. look like carbon rims


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

How about the formation face rim? Same height/weight as the SL42, but its supposed to have a lower bead hook (like stans I suppose) and more aero profile. Welded too, vs sleeved, all though Im not sold that welding is necessarily better.


----------



## dmotoguy (Sep 2, 2009)

They don't have a brake track..


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

dmotoguy said:


> I've used them on my fixed gears, two different wheelsets.
> 
> They are strong and easy to build.. good looks too.
> 
> The black are my favorite, they are anodized after the brake track is machined.. look like carbon rims


I know it's vain but this is the primary reason why I'm drawn to this wheel because they're all black  curious how the braking is affected by the anodizing?

I really want to build a SL42 in the rear and a 30mm up front that would be tough to find a 30mm with black anodized brake track. Just dont want 42 front and back as the xwinds do a number on me.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Thread dredge.

It's been a couple of years now. How about an update on your wheels? How well have they held up, and any comments on their performance?


----------

